# Fluke night with late "tip surge."



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Two nights ago I dropped a polite young woman off at her home, short trip. $10 tip, 1AM. Very next ping, 1 minute later, I get pinged to go to a popular bar/club that is known for over-serving and young hotheads closing the place down, but there's a Surge, so I'll take a chance. Pick up the rider, and his destination is 12 minutes away at the edge of nowhere. He asks to stop at a gas station quick to grab some beer (ugh... really?), I decided to agree when he said he would tip $20 if I did... Okay, let's see... since it was literally 1/4 mile from his house. He was fast going in and out, and got back in the car and handed me TWO $20 bills and said he appreciated it. Dropped him off at his house, then got pinged again from the same area I just came from, 12 minutes away... again on a Surge. I show up, and what looked to me like the bar manager walked up and explained the situation: There was another guy sitting on a bench slouched over, and he asked me if it was okay to take this guy to his house because he was completely wasted (and he was). Basically, he wanted to get this guy home safe, and away from his establishment. I hesitated, and the guy handed me $30 up-front and asked again if it was okay, and call him if there were any problems with the guy (if he puked). This rider was close to puking, but didn't, and actually was able to walk himself out my car at drop-off. He wasn't belligerent either, just hammered.

So, took a chance, got luckier than I would have ever expected. $80 in tips on three trips in less than one hour, plus the trip fares 2/3 were mild Surges. Combined with the $34 I received in tips leading up to that for the night, totaled $114 in cash for the night. Best I have had so far.

My previous best was $60+ one night, when I got two back-to-back trips that resulted in $20 tips each time, and a $10 tip before that, and some small tips after.

What's weird is how some nights, I see NOTHING. Other nights, people tip consecutively $2 here, $4, $5, sometimes a $10... and there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it. It seems like all or nothing some days.


----------

